# George Slough Sr - San Jose Area Cyclists



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

George E. Slough Sr. 

Master Bicycle Wheel Builder for Sloughs Bike Shoppe died April 28, 2007 at age 91. Son of an Ohio flower grower and WWII Veteran, George left the family business to follow his passion for electronics. In the spring of 1953, at his first sight of our valley in full bloom, he knew he had found a beautiful, exciting new home for his family. As an Electrical Technician for Ford Aerospace and Lockheed, George fulfilled his dream of working in electronics. Because of our rich valley soils, he maintained his agricultural roots through extensive gardening at home. After retirement and loss of his wife, Ruth Slough, George joined his eldest son's bicycle business. George became recognized as a Master Bicycle Wheel Builder for bicycle racers and recreational cyclist-road and mountain.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry to hear. Hope he had a good life by his definition.


----------

